# Special Offer: ValetPRO Citrus Tar and Glue Remover + FREE Microfiber Towel!



## Clean and Shiny

Hello everybody, we hope you're well!

We've teamed up with ValetPRO to offer a FREE microfiber towel with every Citrus Tar and Glue remover purchase. No codes needed, just add a 500ml or 5 Litre bottle to your cart on our website and a towel will be added to your order. Offer ends 10th October.

http://bit.ly/VPCitrusTarGlueOffer










We hope this will help with your Autumn detailing!

If you have any questions feel free to ask 

The Clean + Shiny Team.


----------

